# UFC 66: Liddell vs. Ortiz 2 - LIVE RESULTS



## adminmma

*UFC 66 Results*

Liddell vs. Ortiz 2 - Results & Discussion

Chuck Liddell vs. Tito Ortiz
Andrei Arlovski vs. Marcio Cruz
Forrest Griffin vs. Keith Jardine
Jason MacDonald vs. Chris Leben
Eric Schafer vs. Michael Bisping

Tony DeSouza vs. Thiago Alves
Rory Singer vs. Yushin Okami 
Carmelo Marrero vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Anthony Perosh vs. Christian Wellisch

BET ON THE CHUCK VS TITO FIGHT HERE!


----------



## T.B.

*Anthony Perosh* vs. *Christian Wellisch*

Round 1

Perosh controls early first round action with lowkicks and a right hand that finds its target. Wellisch defending the shot well, until Perosh briefly drug him to the mat at the 2-min mark. Wellisch then lands a knee to the chin of his opponent, followed by a right hand that drops Perosh. Wellisch pounds on his foe from the top position for the duration of the frame. 10-9 Wellisch.


----------



## T.B.

Round 2

Perosh lands a big right punch that drops Wellisch in the opening seconds of the round. Wellisch took heavy shots and later gave up his back while standing. Perosh worked for a rear-naked choke but could not secure the hold. 10-9 Perosh.


----------



## T.B.

Third round is all Wellisch. He dominated the entire round on the feet, while opening up a cut on the bridge of his opponent's nose. Wellisch takes the bout on all three judges' scorecards: 29-28, 29-28, and 29-27. 

Winner: *Christian Wellisch via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B.

You guys don't need to see my signature over and OVER, so I'm going to disable it for this thread.

Here we go.

----------

Zuffa ran a video package on the screens displaying info on UFC 67, including St. Pierre vs. Serra, Lutter vs. Silva, Quinton Jackson and a Croatian flag bearing the name of Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic.


----------



## T.B.

*Rory Singer* vs. *Yushin Okami*

Round 1

Boring first round. Okami grazed two left high kicks off Rory Singer's face but neither did any damage. Singer was pushing forward but he only displayed a lazy jab. 10-9 Okami.


----------



## T.B.

Round 2

Okami scored a takedown early. Singer used a defensive guard and eventually kicked out and was able to rise to his feet. Okami scored another takedown before the bell sounded to end the round. 10-9 for Okami.

Round 3

Okami quickly gets the fight to the floor with a body lock. he moves to knee-on-belly position, then mount before he pounds Singer out with strikes. Singer tapped at the 4:03 mark. 

Winner: *Yushin Okami via Submission (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B.

*Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Carmelo Marrero*

Round 1

Class was in session for Marrero. Gonzaga was all over him early with a punch that sent Marrero to the canvas. Gonzaga then worked for an arm-triangle choke before giving it up for mount. Gonzaga then secured an armbar from the top to force a tap at 3:22 of the first frame.

Winner: *Gabriel Gonzaga via Submission (Armbar)*


----------



## T.B.

*Thiago Alves* vs. *Tony DeSouza*

Round 1

Tony tried to get the fight to the ground throughout the first, but Alves had none of it. Thiago then landed a huge punch that sent DeSouza to the canvas. Alves pounded away for the rest of the period. DeSouza is only saved by the bell after taking serious damage. 10-8 for Alves. 

Round 2

Surprisingly, DeSouza comes out for the second round. Both fighters circling. DeSouza seems to be out of control with wild strikes. Alves times a DeSouza shot perfectly and lands a right knee on the button that ends the fight at 1:10 of the second round.

Winner: *Thiago Alves via KO (Knee)*


----------



## T.B.

*Michael Bisping* vs. *Eric Schafer*

Round 1

Bisping lands a heavy right hand that stuns Schaffer, but the American regroups and scores a takedown. Bisping gets back to his feet. Schaffer again takes the fight to the canvas. Schaffer has got an arm triangle working from half-guard. Bisping stands and Schaffer takes his back. Bisping, still standing, slams Schaffer to the mat and gets to his feet. The UK fighter lands a hard left kick to his opponent’s head. Again the American scores a takedown. Schaffer tries to take Bisping’s back but he allows the British fighter to escape to his feet. Bisping stands over Schaffer, and pounds him out with heavy strikes. The referee halts the contest at the 4:24 mark. 

Winner: *Michael Bisping via TKO (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B.

*Andrei Arlovski* vs. *Marcio Cruz*

Round 1

Cruz shoots and pulls guard after Arlovski stuffs the takedown. Arlovski rises to his feet, with Cruz holding on to a leg. Cruz drops down for a toe-hold. Arlovski counters with a leg submission of his own. Arlovski illegally kicks Cruz on the ground. Herb Dean tries to restart and warn the former champion, but Cruz protests that he wasn’t kicked in the head so he could keep the position. Just seconds after the restart, Arlovski lands a right hand from his back that hurts Cruz. "Pe De Pano," stunned from the blow, again goes back to Arlovski’s leg and was rewarded with several unanswered punches, forcing referee Herb Dean to stop the match at 3:15 of the first.

Winner: *Andrei Arlovski via KO (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B.

*Chris Leben* vs. *Jason MacDonald*

Round 1

Leben catches a low kick and follows MacDonald to the ground. Leben stands and connects on a few strikes while the Canadian tries to stand. For the next several minutes, MacDonald shoots unsuccessfully several times and receives heavy damage from the limbs of Chris Leben. The first round is all Leben, 10-9.


----------



## T.B.

Round 2

Leben catches a MacDonald low kick and follows with a right hand and a takedown. MacDonald gives up side-control after going for an armbar from his back. MacDonald uses a Kimura to get back to his feet. "The Athlete" scores his first takedown of the bout. MacDonald secures a guillotine from the top position in half-guard, before rolling over to finish. Chris Leben was choked out cold briefly.

Winner: *Jason MacDonald via Submission (Modified Guillotine Choke)*


----------



## T.B.

*Forrest Griffin* vs. *Keith Jardine*

Round 1

The fighters trade heavy shots in the center of the Octagon. Forrest going to work on Jardine’s left leg often. Forrest appears to be the more refined striker as the light heavyweights continue to unload everything they have in the first frame. Forrest starting to find his range with the straight right. Jardine lands a right uppercut and a left hand that drops Forrest. Jardine pounces on him and lands several brutal right hands that force referee John McCarthy to halt the bout at 4:41.

Winner: *Keith Jardine via TKO (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B.

*Chuck Liddell* vs. *Tito Ortiz*

Ortiz enters the cage to the sounds of Eminem’s "Mosh." The champion follows to DMX’s "It's Dark And Hell Is Hot(Intro)." 

Round 1

Tito throws a few low kicks and a straight right. Tito shoots for the first time in the bout. Liddell stuffs and backs away. Both fighters are showing good foot and head movement. Ortiz lands a right hand that backs Liddell up. Liddell lands a left hand that cuts Tito above the left eye. Chuck is picking up the pace. Liddell lands a heavy left hook that floors Ortiz. Liddell smells blood and jumps all over him. Referee Mario Yamasaki nearly steps in but Tito moves just in time. Chuck lets Tito up and finishes the round. 10-9 Liddell.


----------



## T.B.

Round 2

Ortiz shoots but Liddell has none of it. The pace slows as both fighters start to pick their shots. Tito lands a right hand and a body kick. Ortiz tries another takedown but Liddell stops it easily. The crowd starts to chant “Ti-To! Ti-To!” Ortiz lands another straight right hand. Ortiz shoots and takes Liddell’s back. Chuck stands and elbows before he clinches. Good action through two rounds. 10-9 Ortiz.


----------



## T.B.

Round 3

Tito continues to work with the inside lowkick. Tito shoots and Liddell defends again. Tito lands a right hand before backing out. Solid left to the body lands for Liddell. Chuck lands two more to the body. Tito drops levels for another takedown but Liddell stops it and punishes him with punches. Ortiz lands a left and a right that just seemed to upset Liddell. Chuck counters with a left hand that sends Tito to the mat off balanced looking for a desperate shot. Liddell stepped into Ortiz’s half-guard ad reigned down strikes until Mario Yamasaki stopped the action at 3:59 of the third round. 

Winner: *Chuck Liddell via TKO (Strikes)*


----------



## adminmma

Well,thread is now open. Much Thanks to TREY B for an outstanding job this evening :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Rep and points given!

As for Tito, i wanted to see a win out of him.


----------



## fresh300

*whoo*

go liddell


----------



## snjsanders

thanks a million Trey... Way to go Chuck..
I can't stand Tito..he talks way to much..


----------



## Liddellianenko

Bring me the money!! I can't believe people thought that chump had a chance, i hope the tito nuthuggers will finally realize his big mouth can't match his talent


----------



## x_terminator02

Now we get to see Liddell vs Crocop!!


----------



## jobbernowl

I wanted to see Tito win, but I knew Chuck would pull it off


----------



## Sho'nuff

I agree. Tito sucks! He barely beat Forrest & Forrest got his ass beat by Jardine. 

I want to see Lidell vs. Wanderlai..


----------



## dutch sauce

TREY B. thank you very much that was awsome great job


----------



## Sho'nuff

or Lidell vs. Rampage...

I want to see Chuck avenge his loss...


----------



## warheadz

Great Post! this site is amazing. cheers!


----------



## idaten

id like tosee bob sapp vs lidell i think lidell would floor him.. lidell is a monster. plain and simple cant take him down cant take him standing up. lose/lose situation. thanks for the info TREY your my new hero of the day!


----------



## donaldhawkins

jobbernowl said:


> I wanted to see Tito win, but I knew Chuck would pull it off


Tito isn't done just yet! Every dog has his day and Chuck's day is coming. Just look at Matt Hughes and Rich Franklin and so on!


----------



## otiswinkerbean

Gotta add my THANKS as well - now when do we get to see this on TV


----------



## The Zoner

Awesome recaps--thanks a lot.


----------



## mattz

Nice narration of the fights Trey! Wanted to see a different winner in the Liddel/Ortiz fight, and Griffen too, but hey it is what it is. Chuck is on fire, seven wins in a row.


----------



## UFC fan757

*Omg*

What is this?!?!? The Chuck V Tito fight was definitely stopped PRE-Maturely!!! I cant believe this! This isn't the first time I have paid money to get disappointed and raped by some form of UFC force. Chuck hit him maybe one and a half times during the whaling attempt when Tito was on the ground DEFENDING himself SUCCESSFULLY! Sorry for the CAPS but I am fuming right now....What ever happened to letting BIG John McCarthy(A Superior REF) monitor the BIG NAME fights?!?!? or should I say the fights that really matter?!?!? Isn't that kind of weird? Joe Rogan and the other announcer even referred to BIG John as a superior ref compared to the others when commentating the Thiago fight. Hmmm....I didn't see the REF stop that one...that's because Thiagos' opp. was defending himself...BUT nowhere near as successfully as TITO did against CHUCK. WTF?!?!?!?!!?


Oh and if your wanting to know when you'll see these fights on TV...hmmm try never. Why don't you save up the money to pay for the PPV like alot of other REAL fans. No...let me stop- you'll most likely see each fight sparatically on SPIKE's UFC LIVE events but not all of them at once...Im not sure if they still do the DVD's or not but if they do then thats a good way to catch em' all at once...or maybe you could find it online (bootlegged) but that's not cool for the fighters/UFC but I can't blame you if you do.:dunno:


----------



## andreana1

*tito vs liddell*

who won the fght


----------



## davidwag

UFC fan757 said:


> Oh and if your wanting to know when you'll see these fights on TV...hmmm try never. Why don't you save up the money to pay for the PPV like alot of other REAL fans.


Or try YouTube. Or anywhere else on the internet. It'll be up in a few hours buddy. Calm down. :laugh: 

Tito deserved to lose that one. He's an idiot.


----------



## cwb_4

*liddell vs ortiz*

who won the fight


----------



## Tmanisaur

Great recap, Trey, saw it in my head while reading.

Tito: fit dude, strong skills, better self-control...
Chuck: Iron man, needs God to give him 5 years back...

;-)


----------



## tokenblack66

Big Chuck definitely deserves a couple o' BJ's tonight! I'll call my sister. I would suggest you freshman fuqs do the same. Long live the Icemaker.


----------



## churnly

who won luddel vs tito fight?


----------



## shindent

Thank you very much for the great commentary!!! Go Chuck!!!


----------



## ortiz sux cack

tito looked good... hahahaha bum

maybe his hobag gfriend will give him some to cheer him up after she pulled her own long sweaty, nasty 8 hour shift at work slobbin 10 guys knobs


----------



## Flaw

snjsanders said:


> thanks a million Trey... Way to go Chuck..
> I can't stand Tito..he talks way to much..


Ya your right Tito has diareah of the mouth and needs some peptobismal to stop it instead of fists. Lol. Well Chuck is a better more well rounded fighter. He has great takedown defence and is a great striker. Hes one mean guy lol. My favirote look at my sig ha. Im glad he won. I just actually won a fight yesterday. I was the undefeated champ and still am. Won by ref stopage. TKO.


----------



## T.B.

Flaw said:


> Ya your right Tito has diareah of the mouth and needs some peptobismal to stop it instead of fists. Lol. Well Chuck is a better more well rounded fighter. He has great takedown defence and is a great striker. Hes one mean guy lol. My favirote look at my sig ha. Im glad he won. I just actually won a fight yesterday. I was the undefeated champ and still am. Won by ref stopage. TKO.


Good pick for your favorite fighter...and trust me, I mean no disrespect here, but it's spelled *"favorite"* bud.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Legged

thanks man! good job iceman!


happy new year everybody!


----------



## Flaw

TREY B. said:


> Good pick for your favorite fighter...and trust me, I mean no disrespect here, but it's spelled *"favorite"* bud.  :thumbsup:


lol thanks for the heads up! And none takin. I have a new keyboard and everything is closer and smaller and i was typing fast just to excited lol.


----------



## samurillo

Good mix of results there for the ufc fans, happy with Chuck winning again. Just looking forward to actually watching the fights now.


----------



## Liddellianenko

andreana1 said:


> who won the fght


read the full thread .. sheesh. Chuck.


----------



## jrarsen25

first i agree big john should ref all big fights and i wanted to see tito win...... but whats up with u saying anyone who doesnt buy the ppv isnt a real fan.... besides u said it yourself (This isn't the first time I have paid money to get disappointed and raped by some form of UFC force) so while ur disappointed and BROKE... im disappointed and sitting on a fat wallet... next time think before u type


----------



## canuckchuck

glad to see chuck win go chuck the iceman.::thumbsup:


----------



## zigger

I will say this mY wife that doesnt know much about the UFC thaiygh the stippage in 3round was B.S Big John should have been the Reff if u look at the the replays Yes Tito was getting hit but not enough for s stopage he blocked alot of shots I am not a judge but my wife who never watches UFC bouts tought thatg was abit wierd whatevr they are both grear fighter but chuck came out the winner tonight Happy New Years 2 Everyone..May g-d bless us all


----------



## tommygunn

i bet tito cry's like a ***** at the preso 2morow.


----------



## UFC Freak

Shame to see Tito lose to Chuck again. He'll have to wait for the ravages of age to set in. How much fight can Liddel have left in him? I'm glad to see Bisping win, maybe an Ortiz vs. Bisping card could be in the future?


----------



## tommygunn

tito dont impress me i fancy my chances of ko'ing that bum.


----------



## ifelloffmyboard

Thanks Trey


----------



## twis68

*I knew the liddel ortiz fight would end like this*

IS ANYONE REALLY SUPRISED? I HAD HOPE TITO WOULD WIN THIS ONE, BUT I DIDNT EXPECT IT:dunno:


----------



## Leviathan

****ing UFC 66 was an awesome PPV and fights ended in KO or TKO. It gets old when you have these fighters that dont finish it. :cheeky4:


----------



## eazye

thx so much for the play by play action trey, it was way more enlighetning than hearing meerly the results. Hurray for Liddell!


----------



## Badboy81

Does anyone know if someone has posted the fights to download yet? For those of us too poor to get ppv.


----------



## funindasun27

*I'm locked at inlaws*

who won the fights?


----------



## Badboy81

Read a few pages back man.


----------



## toughturd

The Zoner said:


> Awesome recaps--thanks a lot.


:laugh: 
Who won


----------



## Dustin JB

*Ufc 66*

Thanks Trey for the play by play. Just signed on for the first time, but that was cool of you to recap the action; I will be back in the forums again...

Thanks again

I thought Tito had a chance against ol' iron hands.


----------



## WarHERO

toughturd said:


> :laugh:
> Who won


Read the whole thread!! Chuck did.


----------



## south3rnboi03

Bad for Tito, but great for mma fans...Quinton Jackson is the only man left that has beaten Chuck and hasn't had a rematch for Chuck to avenge that loss. For anyone who hasn't seen that fight in Pride, I suggest you check it out cause you will see the one man right now who will take out Liddel pretty dominantly. "Rampage" is a ghetto monstosity when he fights, with an iron chin by most standards, and in the rematch, deja vu all over again...So live it up Chuck, but like recent champs your days are numbered


----------



## Kameleon

*First of all thanks to Trey B for the PBP. All bets for UFC 66 are settled, congratulations to all the winners. The biggest winners were the smart people who betted on Liddell and the lucky people who betted on Jardine over Forrest. :thumbsup: *


----------



## The Don

beautiful commentary I just got to read it and I am glad I put all my points on chuck.. I knew he'd beat Tito..


----------



## UFC fan757

go CHUCK yay!!!:laugh:


----------



## UFC fan757

jrarsen25 said:


> first i agree big john should ref all big fights and i wanted to see tito win...... but whats up with u saying anyone who doesnt buy the ppv isnt a real fan.... besides u said it yourself (This isn't the first time I have paid money to get disappointed and raped by some form of UFC force) so while ur disappointed and BROKE... im disappointed and sitting on a fat wallet... next time think before u type




hey idiot! if you read the next line i said "let me stop" as in "just kiddin" i was only pissed cause i lost money bettin on that douchebag TITO. I think too much when I type sometimes...like right now im thinking let me hold some of that money your sittin on!:laugh:


----------



## UFC fan757

zigger said:


> I will say this mY wife that doesnt know much about the UFC thaiygh the stippage in 3round was B.S Big John should have been the Reff if u look at the the replays Yes Tito was getting hit but not enough for s stopage he blocked alot of shots I am not a judge but my wife who never watches UFC bouts tought thatg was abit wierd whatevr they are both grear fighter but chuck came out the winner tonight Happy New Years 2 Everyone..May g-d bless us all




AMEN BROTHER!!


----------

